# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo verzacht je de symptomen van een virusinfectie

## FRANCOIS580

*Met koning winter voor de deur trekken we veel minder vaak naar buiten. We blijven meestal binnenskamers en geven zo allerlei schadelijke bacteriën en virussen aan elkaar door, waaroor we elkaar besmetten. In gesloten ruimten als klaslokalen en kinderdagverblijven geven we deze virussen nog vlugger aan elkaar door. Zo kunnen griepepidemies ontstaan. Warme en droge lucht is het ideale klimaat voor al deze virussen. Om ons immuumsysteem in een hoger toerental te schakelen en je weerstand te versterken, is een gezonde voeding, voldoende slaap en lichaamsbeweging in de buitenlucht noodzakelijk. Hoe kun je de symptomen van zo een virusinfectie verzachten en de genezing ervan versnellen wanneer je ondanks alle mogelijke voorzorgsmaatregelen toch wordt getroffen door een verkoudheid, griep of een andere aandoening van de luchtwegen?* 


*(Francois580)*


Een van de eerste symptomen van een virusinfectie is een lopende of een verstopte neus. Die geneest in de meeste gevallen spontaan, maar het kan wel vervelend zijn en je hinderen in je dagelijkse werkzaamheden. Vind je zo'n lopende of verstopte neus lastig, dan kan je het sneusslijmvlies extra bevochtigen met fysiologisch serum. Je kan de nare gevolgen van een lopende en verstopte neus ook verzachten door waterdamp of etherische olie van eucalyptus te verdampen en in te ademen Dat brengt vlug verlichting. Heb je met deze natuurlijke middeltjes weinig beterschap, dan bieden neusontstoppende druppeltjes of pilletjes meestal wél de nodige genezing.

﻿ 

*﻿Veel drinken verzacht keelpijn*


Keelpijn en keelontsteking komen tijdens de herfst en wintermaanden veel voor. Ook dit is een gevolg van een virusinfectie en veroorzaakt gezondheidsklachten als een pijnlijke en droge hoest, slikproblemen en dikwijls hoge koorts. Om de symptomen van keelontsteking te verzachten drink je bij voorkeur warme dranken als (kruiden)thee met honing en citroen. Je kan de speekselproductie extra stimuleren door te gorgelen met zout water. Gebruik zacht en/of vloeibaar voedsel en vermijdt gekruide of zure gerechten.../...


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...n-van-een.html

----------


## Nora

Altijd wanneer het koud wordt, krijg ik keelpijn. Zodar het begint op te zetten ga ik gorgelen met zout water, 3 keer per dag. Dat houdt de ontsteking tegen. Ik heb mijn keelpijn weleens genegeerd en dat werd het erger. Dan duurde het langer voordat het gorgelen hielp. Nu heb ik nog geen keelpijn gehad, gelukkig.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Hou verkoudheden, griep en keelpijn zo lang mogelijk op afstand Nora! Bedankt voor je reactie en hoop je nog dikwijls als lezeres van mijn artikelen te mogen begroeten!Bedankt voor je bezoek!

----------


## sophi

hallo,

inderdaad die goede oude huis-tuin en keukenmiddeltjes helpen zeer goed bij een virale infectie.
Natuurlijk als het de echte griep is, dan kan er wel meer nodig zijn.
Een halve ajuin op een bordje naast het bed, helpt ook goed om de neus opentehouden, zodat je geen neusspray moet gebruiken.
En de beroemde Vicks balsems voor op de borstkas te smeren is ook een goede helper.
Gelukkig zijn er niet steeds dure siroopjes nodig :-)
die dan ook soms nog eens niet helpen ;=)

groetjes
Sophi

----------

